# This will make you 1.6 guys feel much better



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

According to http://www.geocities.com/qctracker/specs.html 
a 1994 V6 3.8L Ford Mustang has 145 hp to the Rear Wheels and only does a 16.5 sec 1/4 mile and hits 81 mph in the 1/4.


Here is a comparison of the 2 cars.

------------------------------ Mustang----------------Sentra
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Engine ---------------------3.8L V6-----------------1.6L I4
Weight---------------------3200 lbs--------------- 2400 lbs
1/4 [email protected] @[email protected]


I knew that would make you happy.


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

Actually you're wrong...

The Mustang makes 145HP at the CRANK. That's about 120 RWHP.


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

hagasan said:


> *Actually you're wrong...
> 
> The Mustang makes 145HP at the CRANK. That's about 120 RWHP. *


All the better...So much for American Power.


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

LOL Well yeah. But there is also the V8. And the new V6 has 200HP. And I won't even mention the new Cobra.  So don't get too hung up on that figure. That 3.8 engine was shit even by "American" standarts. That's why it's not in there anymore....


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

yeah, but with the same performance, they prolly get only 20 mpg on a good day and we get 30 mpg on a bad day.

You forgot the new Mach 1 to compete with the new Charger and new GTO.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

The new GT will easily smoke any sentra, 14 sec 1/4 mile?? Yeah


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

Adam said:


> *The new GT will easily smoke any sentra, 14 sec 1/4 mile?? Yeah *


We're not talking about the GT are we. We are talking base model (1994 3.8 Mustang) to near base model (1991-1994 1.6 Sentra).


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

There is now way I coluld possibly hang with a 3.8 'Stang. That's just crazy.


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

Centurion said:


> *There is now way I coluld possibly hang with a 3.8 'Stang. That's just crazy. *


I never thought it either, till I saw the numbers and talked to people. Do you realize how many possers own 3.8s??? They think they are hot stuff.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Please, it's all about hp to weight ratio. In my XE, I used to smoke people in bigger cars with V6's that were putting out over 200 HP. Most morons out there don't even know how to shift their manual trannies right, and when they're an auto, well, they simply shouldn't be racing anybody. Regardless you can beat or at least hang with plenty of people while driving a base model sentra, I did it several times. A manual tranny makes a big difference as does the low weight, and the power output is pretty decent for the engine size.


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

> There is now way I coluld possibly hang with a 3.8 'Stang. That's just crazy.


You've apperantly never driven one. Not only are the butt slow, rev slow, and have no torque whatsoever but also most are automatics which makes the even SLOWER. If that's phisically possible...

P.S. My 91GT ran a best of [email protected] with my girlfriend in the car. I MIGHT have gotten a 14.8 alone. But I was raping the transsmision/clutch allready.

I also got walked by one of the new 2002 SE-R Sentra's that night. Dude ran like a 14.8. And he got the jump on me. It was rather embarrasing but I was impressed nontheless. I was going to give him props after we were coming back to get our time slips, but he was too cool to look over... I was hurt...


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

I would like to add that 5.0s are a whole different story. Youll nearly wet your pants when you drive one. I did a while ago.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Well mine's an auto which really sucks the life out of the engine.
But yeah I do agree that weight is a determinig factor and also you can't be a nervous Nellie behind the wheel wheel racing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

sentra's only wieght 2400lbs? you have got to be kinding me?


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

92xe said:


> *sentra's only wieght 2400lbs? you have got to be kinding me? *


www.cars.com it weights under 2400 pounds
also a 1.6 doesnt run 16.5 stock
best i saw was in 93 Car and driver it ran a 16.7

and yeah mustang 94-98 v6 suck ass
and yes the 5.0 are slow for a V8 but once u spend about 1500$ on mods (yes guys u can buy basically all bolts ons and then some for a mustang) it will run crazy times and be crazy fast

put 1500$ in a sentra and all u got is a catback 500$ header 400$ cold air 220$ pulley 180$ and its still slow lol

but u drive what u like and can afford


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

> V8 but once u spend about 1500$ on mods (yes guys u can buy basically all bolts ons and then some for a mustang) it will run crazy times and be crazy fast


I wouldn't go that far. $1500 won't get you far, even in a 'Stang. Unless you seriously start putting some ghetto mods on it.

I'd say for 3g's you can have well over 300HP though. That's RELIABLE horsepower, not flash in a pan type shit. That ain't bad at all if you ask me...

Back to Nissan's though....


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Anyone know what the B-13 auto runs?


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

A stock B13 auto does the 1/4 mile in about 18.5 secs.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

sentrapower93 said:


> *A stock B13 auto does the 1/4 mile in about 18.5 secs. *


Haha, 4.8 seconds to go.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

SentraPower: what does your car run with all those mods?


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

92xe said:


> *sentra's only wieght 2400lbs? you have got to be kinding me? *


My sentra sure as hell weighs more then 2400 lbs, where did you come by that info?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

if you have an automatic tranny it weighs more...
also if you have air conditioning... or a four door....

I think that weigh figure came from an 2-door E model with a standard tranny and no Air conditioning...

This is from www.se-r.net for the wieght of an SE-R which has an SR20DE.. and not an GA16DE....


> Weight: 2450lb This measurement was taken with approx. 3 gallons of gas, no AC installed, no cruise, no sunroof, spare tire in trunk, F&R Suspension Techniques swaybars Eibach springs, 195/60VR14s Michelin MXV4s on stock rims on a 92 model SE-R. This is basically The Mule.


 SO if we have a a 1.6 compared to an 2.0 there is a little weight difference. about 2,400 lbs. sounds right

My 280Z with an 2.8L inline 6 ... is only 2,800lbs.


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

My 1600 NX weighs 2380 lbs, according to edmunds, and that's with a heavy ass t-top.

--R


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

*Weight issues...*

I'm not sure how _exact_ these figures are - but they're fairly close. I've seen the same numbers elsewhere, but Consumer Guide gave these weights for the B13 Sentras:

2-Door: 2266 lbs
4-Door: 2288 lbs

Sure, these numbers may or may not include air conditioner, but even that wouldn't add 200 lbs to your car. If you think about it, it would have to weigh in the low 2000's to achieve a decent power-to-weight ratio. Afterall, how could you get close to a rated zero to sixty acceleration time of around 9 seconds (from several 1993 car magazine articles about the manual transmission Sentra, not the SE-R) with 110 hp (not all going to the wheels) in a heavy car? 

These cars have to be light to be fun to drive. Otherwise there wouldn't be much separating them from any other economy car...this "fun factor" was a distinction that was highly noted by almost every article about the base Sentra in the early nineties. I even saw 0-60 times listed for the 1993 Sentra E as low as 8.5 seconds in Motor Trend. Car and driver called the Sentra "the closest you could get to a 3-series BMW for $(whatever the Sentra cost then)."

Oh, and yes, I have burned many old V6 mustangs. It gives me such a warm feeling inside.


----------



## sentra_ga16det (Sep 8, 2002)

mustangs are pretty quick my buddy had(had) a 89 supercharged stang and he ran 14.7 in the quarter with 8psi!! so yeah the can be quick but after he wrecked it.....its pretty slow now.(haha) but then again before the turbo my sentra ran [email protected] i think it was 86mph (lucky me) but base sentras are pretty quick off the line up until about 3rd gear so as for the 16.5/7 i dont know but ill tell you this i raced one and smoked him but then he raced a sohc v-tec civic and smoked it...


----------



## kleensleeper (Jul 28, 2002)

My nx2k weighed 2460 lbs at the drag strip with the t-tops on the car but that was before i took out all the sound dampening stuff & more from the interior. 
2460 lbs with one seat,no spare tire or jack & 1/4 tank of gas


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Most curb weight reported by car companies (the ones that end up in edmunds articles etc) are base weights for a base model with no options.

For instance, I HAVE actually weighed my SE-R, and with a spare tire, my small toolkit and a full tank of gas it weighs 2610lbs. I'm sure with no spare, no seat and no spare I could get down to 2500lbs or so...............

NO Sentra weighs 2200lbs.............. E's are the lightest, weighing in around 2350-2400lbs with a full tank of gas, and they get heavier from there. Maybe the 2266lb weight was for a Sentra E dry.........with no fluids, no spare, floormats....anything.

I also have never heard of a stock GA16DE running 16.5.........high 16's seem to be it, and most drivers can't even do that.


----------



## cronkbogey (May 25, 2003)

I saw that article too, Mack. They basically refered to the B13 Sentra E as the poor man's BMW 318i. Also, keep in mind that 90's era Mustangs (and even to a lesser degree, today's Mustangs) are typically not built to the same quality levels as Nissan and other foreign auto manufacturers. So that 1994 V6 'Stang tends to deteriorate more rapidly than the Sentra. Especially when you factor in 'Stang owners who drive hard b\c they think they've got the best.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

"mustangs are pretty quick my buddy had(had) a 89 supercharged stang and he ran 14.7 in the quarter with 8psi!!"

That's crazy slow for a supercharged mustang. I watched stock ones run 14.5's all night long. Not to mention my brother in law ran a 14.5 in a stock '91 Camaro B4C and that's only a 305 in there. 

"but then again before the turbo my sentra ran [email protected] i think it was 86mph (lucky me)"

What mods did you have? There's no way you ran that fast stock. 15.3 is awesome for an NA GA! I'd love to see the look on people's faces when you womp on mustangs and camaros at the track only to find that you've got an NA GA16DE in there! Man, that's gotta burn them! Stock B13 ser's run high 15's stock, and stock b13 Ga's run high 17's on a good day.


----------



## pyrocrickett (Jun 12, 2003)

I work at a grain elevator in the truck scale office; I'll weigh my bone-stock 92 E tomorrow night if I get the chance...


----------



## pyrocrickett (Jun 12, 2003)

Aight, got my lil' E weighed tonight; and my stock 1992 Sentra E checks in (without me in it) at a mighty lean 2260 lbs! Like I said, she's a bone-stock E with a 4-speed, A/C, no ABS, no cruise, no power steering, no passenger-side mirror, no sunroof, about a 1/4 tank of gas, full fluids (except maybe windshield fluid), spare tire, jack, stock tools, and a replaced clutch/pressure plate (should weigh the same as OEM).


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

pyrocrickett said:


> *Aight, got my lil' E weighed tonight; and my stock 1992 Sentra E checks in (without me in it) at a mighty lean 2260 lbs! Like I said, she's a bone-stock E with a 4-speed, A/C, no ABS, no cruise, no power steering, no passenger-side mirror, no sunroof, about a 1/4 tank of gas, full fluids (except maybe windshield fluid), spare tire, jack, stock tools, and a replaced clutch/pressure plate (should weigh the same as OEM). *


Haha! That's awesome! Go E's!


----------



## HisXLNC (Jun 17, 2002)

Being able to pace a V6 Stang really doesn't make me feel better. Sorry.


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

Sounds like a personal problem.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

HisXLNC said:


> *Being able to pace a V6 Stang really doesn't make me feel better. Sorry. *


It should... when I see a Sentra E, I'm not really thinking... oh thats a cool fast car. Also if you do pace w/ or beat a v6 stang imagine how embarrassed the stang driver would be when he looked over and saw your little ol' E. If your looking for something fast you probably shouldn't have bought a Sentra E or an SE-R for that matter unless you plan on spending the cash for a turbo or some other big $ modifications. Don't get me wrong.. My sentra is the most fun car I have ever owned, previous cars include a 89' V-8 camaro, and a 13 sec 91 5.0 stang. the sentra is just that much more fun to drive, it's a go cart. Besides a straight line is not what it's all about... I had my car out at WSIR and picked on Vettes, porsche's and many other cool cars. (of course the only reason I was keeping up w/ such world class cars was because the drivers weren't so hot )


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

Nice post 2SR20DE - I couldn't agree more about the Sentra. Maybe I'm easily amused, but the Sentra is just a downright fun car to drive. It's not that I "race" other cars very often, and I have yet to truly race someone - but taking off from a stop light and completely burning a Mustang (or any other overrated lackluster fake "sports-car") is, well, hilarious to me.

Cars such as the Mustang are really gross to people who really understand cars. Approximately 95% of Mustang sales are V6 automatics - a statistic that speaks volumes on what kind of car it really is. Many people purchase such vehicles because they *think* they are "fast". Putting said cars to shame with a decade-old economy car is enough to bring a smile to my face just thinking about it...


----------



## NoReason (Oct 20, 2002)

My friend was cruising around in her 98 Cobra when a se-r rolled on by her... and he was trying to race her in traffic... the other driver got on it and was going to do a ricer flyby but, she downshifted. She said that he kept up pretty well and was impressed. Then she told me that I had her blessing to buy one... 

She then goes on to tell me that her friend is considering selling her 93 se-r so we took it for a test drive and I got on it. She smiled and said, "Damn, this is a four bannger?" 

She's always owned v8's ... maybe I can bring her over to the dark side...


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

Mack said:


> *
> 
> Cars such as the Mustang are really gross to people who really understand cars. Approximately 95% of Mustang sales are V6 automatics - a statistic that speaks volumes on what kind of car it really is. *


I don't know about 95%, but the GT's are cool... If you don't believe me go drive one. The go well... There is much to be said about having gobs of torque, very fun to drive around town. Light to light you know. Also I'm a big fan of the interiors 94 and up. My 91 5.0 had a pretty lame interior. Now the cobra's are just way cool... independent rear axle and mad horsepower. Fun car.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

NoReason said:


> *My friend was cruising around in her 98 Cobra when a se-r rolled on by her... and he was trying to race her in traffic... the other driver got on it and was going to do a ricer flyby but, she downshifted. She said that he kept up pretty well and was impressed. Then she told me that I had her blessing to buy one...
> 
> She then goes on to tell me that her friend is considering selling her 93 se-r so we took it for a test drive and I got on it. She smiled and said, "Damn, this is a four bannger?"
> 
> She's always owned v8's ... maybe I can bring her over to the dark side... *


I think a SE-R would have much trouble w/ a 305hp cobra


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

Yes it would.

Oh and to anwser your question about mpg. My friend had a 01' auto v6 up until a month ago 190hp at crank is the actuall figure, It got great mileage 30 on the highway and 25 around town.
Not bad for a 3300lb piece of american iron. It wasn't to bad in speed either it would punch right through 120 and not even sweat.

Besides 99 and up v6's 3400.00 dollars gets u a kit from Prochargers that will put that little motor at 345hp then u really wouldn't have a chance.

And wait till 04 lol then your really gonna be in trouble.
They are either putting the SOHC 4.0l in(210hp) or there putting the new 3.5l 250hp motor in.In the base model that is.

I couldn't even out run my friends stang after 20mph it would just walk me.Although my SE-R is about stock.

Just my $0.02


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

I feel so happy when a lil nissan takes on them camaros and mustangs!I hate my neighbor because he hates on imports alot!He has nothing but pontiac!Now,my question is,do i have a chance against his Pontiac Fiero GT? Its a V6,manual and its like 1993.I have a 91 stock 5-speed sentra(ga16de).


----------



## pyrocrickett (Jun 12, 2003)

nacho_nissan said:


> *I feel so happy when a lil nissan takes on them camaros and mustangs!I hate my neighbor because he hates on imports alot!He has nothing but pontiac!Now,my question is,do i have a chance against his Pontiac Fiero GT? Its a V6,manual and its like 1993.I have a 91 stock 5-speed sentra(ga16de). *


You gotta do a lil' more homework before you go take on the Fiero; most importantly I'd say find out the Fiero's weight and its engine's HP. Our lil' GA16's are impressive because of our car's weight-to-hp ratio; very low weight with a relatively decent amount of power makes for a quick car. Also, if your neighbor can row through his transmission like it's an art, you'd have a tough time beating him (unless, of course, you can do that too). Put an automatic up against a manual, and unless the cars' weight-power ratios are way different, a (well-driven) manual will come up on top nearly every time. Face-off manuals, and the race'll be much closer. Match manual cars with very comparable weight-hps, and it'll come down to the driver. Good luck.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

nacho_nissan said:


> *I feel so happy when a lil nissan takes on them camaros and mustangs!I hate my neighbor because he hates on imports alot!He has nothing but pontiac!Now,my question is,do i have a chance against his Pontiac Fiero GT? Its a V6,manual and its like 1993.I have a 91 stock 5-speed sentra(ga16de). *


I don't know what kind of hp it makes but i would be careful... it's not a big car and it probably hooks up well with the motor in the rear. If your really concerned about him... just think.... at least you don't drive a fiero!


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

well thanx.I just read that the 1988 gt(formula) fiero has 140 hp,1/4 mile time is [email protected] and the regular gt has also 140 hp and does a 1/4 mile in [email protected] They compared it with a 1985 300ZX turbo and the fiero did better! If i get 140 hp,then can i have a chance?


----------



## TooSlo (Jun 26, 2003)

If you're looking at 140hp (SR20?) Then I would say that it's a close match depending on if you have LSD. I'd say that it goes down to being a drivers race. Better practice your shifting.


----------



## B13Tim (Aug 28, 2005)

i,ve owend both cars and your sentra does not have a chance my ser is fun but those gt fieros will walk on ya :bs: :crazy: 
lol


----------

